

Sculpt - An HTML generator in Ruby - lexy0202
https://github.com/alexcoplan/sculpt

======
__float
This is reminiscent of Clojure's Hiccup[1]. A bit impractical in Ruby,
perhaps, but it's still cool nonetheless.

[1] <https://github.com/weavejester/hiccup>

------
bherms
While this looks cool, I'm struggling to see any use cases where something
along these lines would be preferred. Please, anyone, enlighten me here.

~~~
lexy0202
Just an experiment really, but thanks.

~~~
bherms
Cool... And please excuse my tone, as after re-reading I realize it might have
sounded negative. I just honestly didn't know if there was a use case I was
missing.

~~~
lexy0202
Actually one possible use case _could_ be a replacement for ERB. I'm trying to
work on integration with rails at the moment:
<https://github.com/alexcoplan/sculpt/issues/1>

